# Nova Scotia



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks like we will settle in Nova Scotia my wife has been in contact with the health Services and she has been told with all her quals she can work in all areas. all she has to do is apply for a temp licence which will allow her to find the job she wants and work as soon as she lands. 
Anyone settled there give more of an insight to the different areas.
Thankyou:clap2: 
GOD WILLING ONLY A FEW MONTHS TO WAIT


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

patient man said:


> It looks like we will settle in Nova Scotia my wife has been in contact with the health Services and she has been told with all her quals she can work in all areas. all she has to do is apply for a temp licence which will allow her to find the job she wants and work as soon as she lands.
> Anyone settled there give more of an insight to the different areas.
> Thankyou:clap2:
> GOD WILLING ONLY A FEW MONTHS TO WAIT


My partner and I are going to settle in N.S. Its beautiful. We have just come back from 3 weeks there, when we also landed. The area we like the best is the south shore around Lunenburg, Mahone Bay and Bridgewater this being the biggish service town. (for good shopping e.g furniture, clothes I would go to Halifax only about 1 hour away).
The southshore beaches are fab ,beautiful white sand and almost no one on them. It seems to have old fashioned values and as far as we could see no dross and groups of intimidating kids hanging around. A good outdoor lifestyle ,walking and cycling and cross country skiing in the winter.
We had a look at the bay of fundy last year but it didnt float our boat.
Hope this helps a bit
Barbara


----------



## PoundFoolish (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats to you both. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bean (Dec 8, 2009)

Nova Scotia is a good choice. It has some great areas. The ones mentioned above would also be the ones I would recommend. I would check out the local micro climates as it really does rain or snow in some places more than others. Some areas are on the path of high winds etc. Halifax is very laid back. Nova Scotia has a rich celtic tradition. Coming from the U.K you may feel more at home due to this. 

Good luck


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I t really helps as I am Scottish by birth, and hoped to do some research into my mother and fathers history as they had relations who came to Canada many years ago


----------

